# 66-67 shift boot retainer Are they the same?



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a black, metal GM shift boot retainer from a 67 GTO console car, that I'd like to use on my 66 GTO non console car. I know the boots are different, but are the metal retainers the same? I see some that are chrome and others that are black.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

chrome for non console ???


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Well, the one I have is black and it came with a 67 4 speed console, Ames advertises a chrome one for non console cars. I'd like to use this black one on my 66, and do away with my console. I went ahead and ordered the shift boot today, I'll see if it all comes together and post results. Thanks!


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey @Duff - The shift boot retainer plate for non-console cars is the same (supposedly) from '66-'72. I've got a new console/boot/plate for my '66, but also have this used one that came out of my car originally. (was originally non-console 1966 GTO so should be the same as yours). _I'd also be happy to part with it if anyone wants it_
Does this plate match yours? Also, I'm pretty sure that the shifter porch is different from console to non-console model. If you want this one, you can have it cheap.
Good luck and I hope everything fits.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

That may be what I need, I'll post a picture of what I have now.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1966 Non-Console;










1966 Console Boot;










1967 Non-Console Boot; (Same as '66)










1967 Console Boot;


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Here's what I have, it's more square than the ones in the pictures you all posted, since it came with a 67 console, that's probably all it fits? Joe, I'd be interested in the non console parts that you have, send me a PM with the details. Thanks, Duff


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If you don't find what you need, AMES has them;


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'll try Joe's parts first, if that doesn't pan out, then I'll check out Ames, looks like going from a console to non console, I'll have to make the hole bigger in the porch?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------

